# hydro sponge



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been considering adding another filter to my 55g (already have 2215 & 2222)
and I'm thinking of getting a hydro sponge 4...

John is selling Hydro complete filter & Hydro sponge reticulated complete filter.. what's the difference?


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

okoolo said:


> I've been considering adding another filter to my 55g (already have 2215 & 2222)
> and I'm thinking of getting a hydro sponge 4...
> 
> John is selling Hydro complete filter & Hydro sponge reticulated complete filter.. what's the difference?


where is that store selling that sponge?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

okoolo said:


> I've been considering adding another filter to my 55g (already have 2215 & 2222)
> and I'm thinking of getting a hydro sponge 4...
> 
> John is selling Hydro complete filter & Hydro sponge reticulated complete filter.. what's the difference?


Hey Okoolo,

Did you send John an email or PM? If you get an answer can you please let me know too. I want to get a couple sponge filters as well.

Thanks
Wil


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I think reticulated foam has a different pore size than the 'regular' foam, but I don't know which is bigger/smaller. My guess is that reticulated has larger pores.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

PPulcher said:


> I think reticulated foam has a different pore size than the 'regular' foam, but I don't know which is bigger/smaller. My guess is that reticulated has larger pores.


Yes the reticulated has a larger pore size.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Yes the reticulated has a larger pore size.


What is the benefit to having a larger pore size?


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

*reticulated sponges*

It's used for high flow tanks such as koi and goldfish tanks where the regular sponge would normally clog because of the high waste bioload. Provides good aeration along with biological filtration for those big fish that need it.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

You don't need the reticulated ones for your setup. Small fish don't generate the waste that would require one of the retics. I'm not sure if you decided to go with the sponges or not after our chat though. If you do decide you want it and want tips for hiding them let me know.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

As mentioned, same size larger pore size. Great for adding a powerhead ontop of the sponge as regular sponges get clogged really quickly when setup that way.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Cory said:


> You don't need the reticulated ones for your setup. Small fish don't generate the waste that would require one of the retics. I'm not sure if you decided to go with the sponges or not after our chat though. If you do decide you want it and want tips for hiding them let me know.


I think I'm going to get a couple. It looks like I'm going to have a bunch of fry in the next few weeks.  Some labs, Kenyi and Eduardi. I'm not too worried about hiding them as these will be in the fry tanks. Although I still have to figure that out. LOL


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I think I'll get one for my 55g and one for a 15g

just not sure which sizes


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

okoolo said:


> I think I'll get one for my 55g and one for a 15g
> 
> just not sure which sizes


i want sponge too. where to get it? thanks.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

john's ..
http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/sug..._24th_of_january_deliveries_heate-265615.html


----------

